# Any rod suggestions for casting of 1 oz. weight?



## Matt Young (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey Everyone, 

I am looking for some recommendations for a new rod (spinning) to make long casts from Lake Lanier shore line to schools of stripped bass. I am looking for something in the 7' to 8'6" length range that would optimize my casting distance with 1 oz. weight plus a small live bait. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Pendulauncher (Jul 24, 2006)

Matt Young said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I am looking for some recommendations for a new rod (spinning) to make long casts from Lake Lanier shore line to schools of stripped bass. I am looking for something in the 7' to 8'6" length range that would optimize my casting distance with 1 oz. weight plus a small live bait.
> 
> ...


Salmon & Steelhead rods make outstanding striper rods. Don't worry....these aren't noodle rods.

I have two 8'6" that I love....both Lamiglas.

Spinning: G 1311 8’6” 2pc. 1/2-1 1/2oz lures 10-20 lb line Price.....I think about $160

THey have plenty of backbone....good tip recovery. A real pleasure to fish aaaaaaall day or night. I use 8 to 12lb (mainly 8lb) line.

Check out the Lamiglas website(don't buy...you'll pay more). There are slightly heavier models in the G1000 and Certified Pro line-up that may interest you. Heavier may mean less tip flex / less distance w/o slinging the bait off.

If you decide to toss bucktails, spoons, and poppers (no Zara Spook, and MirroLure type plugs), you may want to try Lamiglas' 9'6" Steelhead Jig Spinning Rod.

X 96 JS 9’6” 2pc 1/4-3/4 oz. lures (it throws 1oz....I do it all the time....6 years & counting)	
6-15lb line. Price....I think about $180.

The prices I listed are approximate....don't have time to check right now. If interested, check with the Baitshack (if not available locally) since he's a sponsor of P&S....he may carry Lamiglas.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Look into the Cabella's "predator" series. Great rods for your application and will not break the bank.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

If you can find on languishing in a Mom and Pop tackle store as I did, a Fenwick Fenglas, FS 89C rated to 2-1/2 oz, will absoultely SMOKE a 1 oz.

Rod's been discontinued, but is sure is a good one. All Fuji, nice cork handles....


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Rainshadow RS 967..

I aint got one (yet) But I am hearing real nice things about them...


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

or the rainshadow IP 965, real nice for 1/2 to 1 1/2 oz. It's my go-to trout rod in the surf, will sling a mirror lure 60 yds consistantly.


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

G Loomis SUR 1023S??


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Slammer said:


> G Loomis SUR 1023S??



I love mine.


----------



## bulldozer (Aug 30, 2006)

Slammer said:


> G Loomis SUR 1023S??


how long is this rod?


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

G_loomis are pricey rods. I like my 8' and 9' Tsunami.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

i would agree that any salmon/steelhead rods in the 8-10' range would be fine...st.croix offers two lines of these rods and there are many that can easily handle up to 2 oz...their "Wild River" offers one especiallly matching rod to this need its a 9'6" rated 3/4-1 1/2 oz. and 10-20 lb. line weight...its only $120-140 depending on location...


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

8 and one half feet on the SUR1023s.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Yo Clyde...*

What about Tommy Wheeler's 923 and 1023?...betch spooled with braid and a spinnin set up...that rod oughtta launch some lures...

shoot...slap a 5500 Sports Rocket and 10lbs test fer me


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

lawrenceville GA, huh? I used to live there...just off of Five Forks Trickem (can't remember how to spell the last word there). Spent all my time working at QT.


----------



## bulldozer (Aug 30, 2006)

*thanks*



Digger said:


> 8 and one half feet on the SUR1023s.


i will have to try one out, randy has these?


----------

